#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  This is hello, I guess

## Hannelorian

Why are introductions so stupid hard? It's pretty basic in concept right? Say hello, say a few things about yourself and what you're into... Maybe lay on a fun fact? But, see, that's where it all starts to get tricky. It's that precise moment when you start to think about it that the whole train just jumps right off the rails and over the {{insert geographic disaster site for a train wreck here, cliff, bridge, you decide}}. 

Picture it, there you are, I guess you're me in this scenario, standing in a room full of people looking at you and just waiting for what you're going to say about yourself. Ok, great, maybe you've been there before and so the feeling is terribly familiar. Or maybe you love introductions (big ups to you, friends). So you think to yourself extra now that you better make the next few words, like the best words you've ever come up with.

By now the suspense is building and the pressure is mounting but not in a way that has any real danger or threat, and with each moment that passes and I can't think of what to say the expectations grow. I guess that is when it really hits because now you're thinking about all of the other answer intros you just read and wonder how can I top that? Since when did saying hello become a competition? 

/end

Hello! Hi! Guess you can't go wrong with classics like "hey!" I'm Hannelorian. Whew, bet you didn't think we'd get around to that bit, did ya? New to this place, but not new to RP-ing in general. Though, it's been awhile, might need to shake some of the rust off (that is how rust comes off, right? You just shake it a bunch and poof?). I'm looking for a creative outlet that also brings delightful pangs of nostalgia. 

_Keep it movin'! I hear you cry._

Let's see... Right, talk more about interests. Check. My interests kind of run the gamut (growing up, I totally thought the word was "Gambit." That was a rude awakening), from romance to fantasy and the supernatural. Were I to think about it, almost any genre fits so long as the characters are compelling, growing and evolving as fast as the situations you put them in. Or maybe I'm the time of, try any kind of story once kinda girl. Yea, it's that one, definitely that one. I tend to write in more of a longer form. I like to think I can make most things work. Sometimes, I like to miss the trees for the forest.

About that fun fact thing - I think more things should be hauntingly beautiful. 

Alrighty! That feels like it wasn't the worst introduction ever. Whoever you lovely people are out there, thanks for reading.

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings!

I would like to award a badge for most immersive intro so far!  :-triforce-: 

Hopefully things around here provide a forest with plenty of interesting trees. There are plenty of little things on Forum Games to enjoy reading when not looking to dive deep into lengthy RPs. If you have any ideas, the Recruitment area is a great place to show off new stories! If anything Ive got stuck on my signature looks fun, let me know! Also for non RP direct creativity, the Creative Corner is the best gallery of interests around!

----------


## Hannelorian

Hi Corrik! Thank you so much for the welcome and the helpful links! Definitely something to check out!

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Hannelorian!

If fun and interesting stories is what you're looking for, you've come to the right place! We've got the most coolest RP's on the entire internet here. and i dont say that just because im a moderator

----------


## Hannelorian

Thank you, InfraredHero! I appreciate the welcome!

----------


## Alura

Welcome to RPA, Hannelorian!  ::):

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Hannelorian. We hope you have fun here.

----------


## Kach

Welcome Hannelorian, excellent introduction! 

I will agree with you in that introductions are, not necessarily hard, perhaps psychologically difficult for introverts and awkward as all get-out. 
As for train wrecks, did you know they can fall of the track just by going too fast round a curve?! That would be my choice, looks nice and safe, no hazard there, then BAM! You're sideways skidding through a small French village.  

Your revelation on the word 'gamut' shakes me to my very core. I don't know what is real anymore.... is anything? Or is reality just the communal illusion we all agree on?

Anyway, would you mind terribly if I asked how your name was chosen? Such things are an, I deem weird, area of interest for me...
My thought process is something along a mashup of a preferred name like "Hanna or Hann" and "Mandalorian" or perhaps just "orian" to signify belonging to a group? 

/awkward welcome reply concludes.

----------


## Hannelorian

Thank you Enigma! Thank you Kach!

Trains derailing around tight corners is actually disturbingly more common than one might think. You know I always though quaint French villages could use a bit of an update. Derailed train car(s)? Perfect.

There is little difference between reality and illusion to those experiencing it.

I would not mind at all! It's not a terribly exciting answer, I'm afraid. Though slightly morbid, so that's a thing. Some years I ago I went down a rabbit hole (as one does) about Everest's dead, which includes the not so fun story of Hannelore Schmatz (spoiler alert, she died). But I kind of fell in love with the name Hannelore and began using it for lots of assorted characters in my RPs. Main characters, random side ones, she was always kind of there in some form or another. In many ways becoming the IRL me. Over time weird little things like this become oddly personal. So the name 'Hannelorian' became a tribute to what was and what may some day be again.

Anti-climatic I know.

p.s. people need to stop climbing Everest, just don't do it.

----------


## Kach

Honestly, that is a much more satisfying answer than I had hoped for!  ::):  Thanks very much for sharing! It is an excellent name. Perhaps I will look into her. 
I will be the first to take your advise and stay off Everest.

----------

